# Knives and Stone Shoutout



## shauk (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi KKFers,

Thought I'd share my recent purchase experience through KnS I could not have asked for a better transaction and Aron was an absolute legend in looking after me.

What I purchased :

Sukenari SG2 K-Tip Guto 210mm 
Various accessories to go with my purchase.

So the knive I order came with a slightly over polished embossing (Sukenari Logo) through no fault of KnS they offered me a discount (while I declined as I'd just want the knive to be perfect) I had it sent back and Aron sorted me out with a handle upgrade as a compensation for shipping.

The original handle was very good but this one just made it better, all in all everything was very smooth and KnS will definately be my go to!

Thank you @pkjames and Aron ! <3


----------

